# Cambridgeshire Mansion



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

I was temped to call this one Cannabis Mansion, but I wasn't sure if Admin would approve of that! This is due to the fact that in late January this year this mansion was raided by Police after neighbours reported a strange smell coming from the property. As a result the raid found a large Cannabis "factory" set up with three huge water tanks on the ground floor feeding into seven growing rooms in the three-storey property, there was a maze of air filtration systems, electric leads and lights. They also bypassed the electric to avoid detection. The two occupants of the house at the time of the raid are now in Her Majesty's pleasure.

As a result of the humid growing environment, the mould and damp is said to be taking hold in each of the nine bedrooms, six bathrooms, two utility rooms and four drawing rooms.

On my explore of the property, the smell of cannabis was still quite present in the air. This could be due to the fact that a lot of the pots and other growing equipment was still sat on the driveway. 

Unfortunately I couldn't get into this property, but I honestly did try. Although the doors were locked it did seem to me that someone more criminal than myself would be able to easily access this property due to the overall weakness of the doors and windows. Surprisingly though, it doesn't look as though anyone has tried!

















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## jayb3e (Aug 29, 2015)

Intrigued to find out how you found this one. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2015)

What a find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

Woobar said:


> Intrigued to find out how you found this one. &#55357;&#56397;



Why are you so intrigued Woobar? This ain't far from us


----------



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> What a find and thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much Flyboys90


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice shots and a good report.


----------



## ironsky (Aug 29, 2015)

I bet that house is worth a bob or two.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

ironsky said:


> I bet that house is worth a bob or two.



This could be yours for offers over £800,000 apparently! Please make all cheques payable to Rubex :laugh:


----------



## HughieD (Aug 29, 2015)

Great report despite not getting inside! Bit different that one...


----------



## smiler (Aug 30, 2015)

You could have it The skunk mansion  Lovely Work Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Aug 30, 2015)

The house off grass. Nice that.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 30, 2015)

smiler said:


> You could have it The skunk mansion  Lovely Work Rubex, Thanks





Bonesout said:


> The house off grass. Nice that.



Both of those names are brilliant! The list is endless for what I could have called this really :laugh:


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Amazing! You do keep yourself busy don't you!


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 31, 2015)

It still looks like a lovely house inside! I wonder how much of a state the upstairs compared to downstairs!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

Shame you did not get in.I know how much you have waited for this one and wanting to see it..another great report there miss rubex


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 11, 2015)

What a gorgeous house 
I did a little cottage not far from me and also couldn't get inside, but it had a little badly made conservatory type thing full of dead cannabis, pots, soil and even a look out hut.
Might have to go back and see if it's open yet, but I couldn't find anything in the news about it, so seemed a bit dodgy.
Nice work rubex


----------

